# Happy,happy,joy,joy,happy,happy,joy,joy



## seekerwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Need happy music?How about a list?What music makes you happy(The day more easy etc.)


----------



## Defender (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VezdOfLonEE

Just turn this on and don't watch the video because it's awful.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, any song that truely has soul. Homecoming by Kanye West for instance...


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gftZz_GqjI0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0xwQNFDhUg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdOTun8TWlc&feature=related 

These three, all by the same band.  It's just so energetic and pleasant, I find it hard to be upset when these songs are playing.  And it makes work that much better.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43WVxIs0OSU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmxyj6iInMc


----------

